# Schuhe zum Wandern und MTB fahren



## Felge31 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich wollte einmal fragen, ob jemand von Euch ein gutes Schuhwerk empfehlen kann, welches man sowohl zu "Querfeldein-Wanderungen" und auch Mountainbikefahren gut nutzen kann. 

Der Hintergrund ist der, dass ich bisher wenig bis gar nicht gefahren bin, obwohl ich bereits seit Mitte 2013 eigentlich mit der Grundausstattung (Bike, Helm etc.) versorgt bin und ich bei meiner besseren Hälfte aktuell Schuhe nur fürs biken nicht durchbekommen würde. Hihi... Aber, wenn es Schuhe sind, die ich auch für die Familienwanderungen nutzen kann, dann wäre das sofort ein Argument. hihi... 

Ich fahre, wenn ich ich gefahren bin mit Flat-Pedals. Es müssen also keine Schuhe sein, mit denen man irgendwo einklinken kann. 

Mir ist klar, dass Schuhe ja in erster Linie dem Besitzer passen müssen. Aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja Vorschläge?... 

Vielen Dank und Grüße 
Felge31


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2013)

http://www.unlimited-outdoor.de/Fiv...:11893.html?XTCsid=u3i3h41ekf69m4q3lf5jo703e5
Hallo schau dir mal die 5.10 Guide Tennie Canvas an. Habe ich heute bekommen und man kann die für beides gut benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Dezember 2013)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass Schuhe ja in erster Linie dem Besitzer passen müssen. Aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja Vorschläge?...


 
in ein schuhfachgeschäft gehen welchen eben ordentliche Wanderschuhe führt und da alles mögliche durchprobieren bist du einen hast der zu 100% gefällt und passt.

beim wandern gibt's unterschiedliche arten ob es nur gemütlich durch wald und wiesen oder eben bis in den alpinen Bereich wo das Schuhwerk sehr fest und schwer wird.

aber im Normalfall decken trekkingschuhe schon viele berreiche ab und sind nebenbei allesammt erste sahne zum biken.

dann ist noch wichtig welche art von sohle man bevorzugt weich? mittelhart? sehr hart?

nen sehr guten eindruck hat letztens der neue salewa firetail gemacht, das teil könntest dir mal anschaun.


----------



## Felge31 (21. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank. Das is


lorenz4510 schrieb:


> aber im Normalfall decken trekkingschuhe schon viele berreiche ab und sind nebenbei allesammt erste sahne zum biken.



Das ist doch schon fast genau das was ich wissen wollte. Vielen Dank.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Dezember 2013)

beachten solltest aber das du bei Profil an sich aufpassen musst.
wenn du beispielsweile so superneumodische flat pedale verwendest die nur 5 Miniatur stiftchen haben dann wird ein schuh mit gutem wanderprofil"grobes Profil" kaum haft auf den stiftchen haben, wennst flats mit viel und grosser grifffläche verwendest kannst im grunde jedes schuhProfil verwenden.

der von mir genannte firetail greift sogar auf modischen ministiftchen auf jedem anderen pedal genauso und ist trotzdem eben voll wandertauglich, damit ein guter Allrounder.


----------



## piotr7500 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Den 5.10 Guide Tennie Canvas benutze ich auch
Vorteil: Gewicht, Grip auf Fels und Flat-Pedals
Nachteil: Fußklima, Seitenhalt und auf feuchtem Untergrund wird es gefährlich. Nicht Wetterfest

Sei zwei Jahren benutze ich den Scarpa Mystic-GTX als besseren Kompromiss
Vorteil: Gewicht, guter Seitenhalt, dank Gore-Tex gutes Fußklima, guter Grip auf trockenem und nassem Untergrund
Nachteil: Wegen der Profilsohle leidet der Grip auf den Flat-Pedals, kann aber mittels langen Pins verbessert werden. Nicht Wetterfest.

http://www.scarpa-schuhe.de/schuh/mystic-gtx/

Gruss

Piotr


----------



## DennisS (21. Dezember 2013)

Salewa Halbbergschuhe, kein zu mächtiges Profil, stabil und hält auf flats und auf jedem Untergrund!


----------



## Roedler (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Salewa Firetail sind tolle Schuhe aber wenn es nass wird sind sie sehr rutschig, egal ob am Fels oder auf dem Pedal.
Ich bin Salewa Fan und werde noch die Wildfire probieren, die zwar nur eine geringfügig anderes profilierte Sole haben aber hoffentlich eine andere Materialmischung?


----------



## dorfmann (21. Dezember 2013)

Da ja gerade Winter ist ... 
hat jemand einen Tipp für Flat Pedal geeignete Winterschuhe bei Minusgraden und Schnee ?
Da wir hier nicht so oft Schnee haben, will ich aber auch nicht allzuviel dafür ausgeben.


----------



## DennisS (21. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die Salewa Firetail sind tolle Schuhe aber wenn es nass wird sind sie sehr rutschig, egal ob am Fels oder auf dem Pedal.
> Ich bin Salewa Fan und werde noch die Wildfire probieren, die zwar nur eine geringfügig anderes profilierte Sole haben aber hoffentlich eine andere Materialmischung?


Ich hab die Wildfire Goretex, und hatte bisher 0 Probleme !


----------



## Jocki (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Adidas Terrex Fast R Mid GTX hat sich seit ca. 1/2 Jahr zu meinem Lieblingsuniversalschuh entwickelt. Berggehen, Mountainbiken, Klettersteig, Berglaufen, Reiten... der Schuh macht alles mit. Trotz GTX ziemlich passables Fußklima, satter Sitz am Fuß, tiefer Stand...
ich bin echt zufrieden damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze schon seit mehreren Jahren den Salomon Goretex XA Pro als Allrounder zum Biken, Laufen, everyday-Schuh - und auch zum Winterbiken in Verbindung mit Flats. Überlege mir gerade, das Modell in "hoch" zu kaufen, damit die Knöchel auch noch schön warm und wind/wassergeschützt sind. Bin super zufrieden....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Dezember 2013)

So wie das klingt fährst du eh nicht so viel, dann würde ich mir eher gescheite Wanderschuhe kaufen, mit denen du bequem laufen kannst.
Ich habe alle möglichen Schuhe von 5.10 und der Grip ist genial, ich liebe die Marke, aber zum weit laufen taugen die einfach nichts, weil sie dafür zu fest und eh nicht auf bequemes Gehen optimiert sind. Bei Nässe und Matsch wirst du es zudem selbst mit einem Profil wie es die Impact haben keinen Spaß bergauf haben im Vergleich zu dafür vorgesehenen Schuhen.
Außerdem kann man mit guten Pedalen auch eine Freeride-Strecke am Gardasee fahren ohne mit den Wanderschuhen vom Pedal zu fallen


----------



## Roedler (23. Dezember 2013)

Hatte heute die Haglöfs - Roc Legend - Approachschuhe in der Hand, wären sie in meiner Größe da gewesen hätte ich sicher zugeschlagen...

Machen einen guten Eindruck und ich werde sie sicher ausprobieren!!


----------



## -Wally- (24. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
also von reinen Trekkingschuhen würde ich abraten wenn die auch fürs biken sein sollen, da die sollen dann schon so dick und profiliert sind, dass es auf dem Pedal keinen Spaß mehr macht.
Es gibt von einigen Herstellern gute Leichtwanderschuhe die ich mir gut auf dem Pedal vorstellen kann, hab zum Beispiel von North Face ein paar mit denen das gut geht.
Ansonsten bin ich von den Salewa Zustiegsschuhen extrem begeistert! Ich habe einen Firetail in der Gore Tex Version, der Schuh ist zum wandern, leichten Klettereien bei jedem Wetter und auch fürs biken gut zu gebrauchen.
Gerade durch die schmale Passform bringt der Schuh ne Menge Kontrolle. 
Der hat auch wie alle anderen Salewa Schuhe so eine doppelte Einlage drin...sollte der Schuh zu schmal und zu eng sein, dann kann man eine so einen Einsatz unter der Einlage entfernen und hat mehr Platz. 
Hat man schmale Füße wie ich, kann man das im Winter gut nutzen um den Schuh dann mit isolierenden Thermosocken zu tragen und so ist das Ding auch wintertauglich. Wäre meine Empfehlung, zumindest wenn ein Halbschuh ausreicht.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Dezember 2013)

Trekking Schuhe funktionieren bestens.
Du musst da unbedingt bei der Kombination Pedal zu Sohle aufpassen.
Hast Du eine weiche, niedrig profilierte Sohle - leichte Trekkingschuhe bzw. stabile Trailrunning Schuhe (z.B. Salomon XA 3D)- , dann funktionieren Platform Pedale mit hohen Pins noch ganz gut. Polycarbonat Platforms gingen bei mir nicht mehr, da die Pins zu stumpf sind dafür.

Nimmst Du niedrige oder halbhohe Wanderschuhe mit guter Bergprofilierung, dann sind Platformpedale nutzlos, da es keinen Halt gibt. In diesem Fall nimmst Du breite Käfigpedale (also Metall mit Zacken). Das funktioniert hervorragend.

Für Bike & Hike Touren in den Alpen nutze ich z.B. meine Merrell Wanderschuhe halbhoch mit ausgeprägter Vibram Sohle. Die funktioniert am Platform Pedal absolut nicht. Am Shimano M324 Käfig aber bestens, weil sich die Zacken in die Sohle eingraben. Platform Pins finden da keinen Halt.

Was aber nicht gut ist, ist hohe Wanderstiefel zu verwenden. Du hast kein gescheites Gefühl am Pedal und treten ist suboptimal, geht aber zur Not für die Zufahrt zur nächsten Hütte, wo die Wanderung beginnt. Kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so empfehlen.


----------



## alf2013 (27. Dezember 2013)

ich hab den winterschuh von 45nrth. der hat spd-eignung und auch eine gscheite sohle. und ist seeehr warm.

sonst hab ich bei einem bike die flats drauf. mit dem fahr ich dann mit bergschuhen. laufschuhen, tourenschischuhe oder auch halbschuhe. geht alles. manchmal nicht so optimal. aber es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja klar wenn man welche mir richtig fetter Sohle nimmt hält nix mehr, aber so nen zwischending zw Bergschuh und 510 geht normal gut !


----------



## Felge31 (28. Dezember 2013)

WOW vielen Dank erstmal. Hier sind ja richtig viele Antworten eingegangen. Zur Info. Der hier ist es geworden. Marke kannte ich vorher gar nicht. Aber passt super und ist bequem. Ob der nun wirklich auch was zum MTB ist werde ich aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung sowieso nicht beurteilen können. Aber danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
http://www.merrell.com/DE/de-DE/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/15389M


----------



## Roedler (28. Dezember 2013)

Welcher?
Aber doch nicht der Proterra?


----------



## Felge31 (28. Dezember 2013)

Oh blöder Link. Sorry. Ne Moab GTX heißt der.


----------



## meivin123 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kann die Five Ten Impacts empfehlen.
Bin selbst viel mit denen unterwegs und natürlich lege ich beim Hochschieben auch
ne gute Strecke zurück (muss ca. 8km zum Trail fahren und schieben.)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Januar 2014)

Bin mit meinen Impacts auf Waldboden und Steinen auch sehr zufrieden, sobald es loser Schotter wird und sehr steiles Gelände, brauchst aber richtige Wanderschuhe um sicheren Halt zu haben. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wo das Problem von Wanderschuhen beim Byken sein sollte, bin damit die obere Hälfte des 601ers am Lago gefahren und hab mich dabei nicht unsicher auf den Pedalen gefühlt.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Januar 2014)

Die 5/10 Sohle hat super Halt auf festem Boden, wie trockenem Felsen oder steinigem Weg. Aber sobald feuchtes Gras oder Matsch dazu kommen bist Du nur noch am rutschen. Habe ich selbst ausprobiert. Da brauchst Du eine Profilsohle.

Der Merrell (US Marke) ist richtig gut. Habe auch mehrere Merrell Wanderschuhe. 
Dein Kauf ist das Pendant zum aktuellen Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra 2, welchen ich ebenso wärmstens empfehlen kann für Hike & Bike auf Platform Pedalen.
Der Ultra 2 hat eine wesentlich steifere Sohle als der alte Ultra (weich) und ist der ideale Leichtwanderschuh, vor allem in der GoreTex Version.

Warum der Salewa Firetrail so beliebt ist, ist mir unbekannt. Die Sohle ist viel zu dünn und hat auch keinen Nässeschutz an den Seiten. Passform und Qualität ist jedoch auch top.


----------



## -Wally- (14. Januar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Warum der Salewa Firetrail so beliebt ist, ist mir unbekannt. Die Sohle ist viel zu dünn und hat auch keinen Nässeschutz an den Seiten. Passform und Qualität ist jedoch auch top.



Der Firetrail ist schon verdammt robust und dabei eben recht leicht. Die Sohle ist zwar einigermaßen dünn, aber nicht zu dünn...als Zustiegsschuh ist der ja auch für felsiges Gelände gemacht und da kommt man mit diesem auch bestens klar. 
Durch den schmalen Leisten hat man dazu auch noch eine gute Kontrolle und durchs flache Profil steht man damit ordentlich auf dem Pedal und die Sohle ist immer noch deutlich Steifer als dies bei Skaterlatschen der Fall ist.
Was den Nässeschutz angeht hab ich da noch keine negativen Erahrungen gemacht, aber wenns nicht reicht, dann gibts den ja auch in einer Gore Tex Version und damit wirds der reinste Schlammtreter, darf halt nur nicht bis zum Knöchel schwappen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn diese ganzen Sportschuhe (gilt für Salomon und Salewa gleichermaßen) nicht schon seit über 10 Jahren so eine gruselige Streifen-Farbrausch-Optik mit abenteuerlich gestalteten Sohlen hätten, dann könnte man sich das ja überlegen.
Aber so sind im Vergleich selbst die 5.10 noch optisch dezent und unauffällig.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn diese ganzen Sportschuhe (gilt für Salomon und Salewa gleichermaßen) nicht schon seit über 10 Jahren so eine gruselige Streifen-Farbrausch-Optik mit abenteuerlich gestalteten Sohlen hätten, dann könnte man sich das ja überlegen.
> Aber so sind im Vergleich selbst die 5.10 noch optisch dezent und unauffällig.



Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Also mein Salomon XA Pro ist schwarz mit grauen Streifen. 
Mein 5.10 Freeride ist dieser hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2014)

Oh mein Gott, gab es den wenigstens für den halben Preis?


----------



## MucPaul (14. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, gab es den wenigstens für den halben Preis?



Ach, wieder mal einer aus der "Geiz ist Geil" Abteilung...? 

Nein, das ist der Freerider Zebra Blue, limitierte California Edition. Gab es nur mit Aufpreis. 
Dafür habe ich hinten ein orig. buntes California License Plate in Gummi drauf.


----------



## MucPaul (15. Januar 2014)

Jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr, ob ich den Salewa Firetrail oder Wildfire anprobiert hatte. Die Qualität der Schuhe ist top, aber mir waren für's Biken und Hiken die Sohlen einfach zu weich. Und zum gleichen Preis bekomme ich die Salomon XA Pro Ultra 2, die eine wesentlich festere und umfassendere Sohle haben. Sind keine Zustiegsschuhe, sondern Mountain Trail Running Shoes.

Aber das muss jeder selbst im Laden entscheiden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Januar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ach, wieder mal einer aus der "Geiz ist Geil" Abteilung...?



Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint (auch wenn ich keine 100+ Euro für einen Schuh ausgeben würde), deshalb auch der Smiley und nächstes Mal mach ich für dich Ironie-Tags dran 
Ich musste nur schmunzeln, weil ich bisher keinen 5.10 Schuh kannte, der auch nur ansatzweise in so einer psychedelischen Aufmachung daherkommt. Dafür ist er durchaus ansehlich 
Die DannyMacAskill finde ich schön, die haben auch so ein kalifornisches Nummernschild hinten drauf.


----------



## MucPaul (16. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint (auch wenn ich keine 100+ Euro für einen Schuh ausgeben würde), deshalb auch der Smiley und nächstes Mal mach ich für dich Ironie-Tags dran
> Ich musste nur schmunzeln, weil ich bisher keinen 5.10 Schuh kannte, der auch nur ansatzweise in so einer psychedelischen Aufmachung daherkommt. Dafür ist er durchaus ansehlich
> Die DannyMacAskill finde ich schön, die haben auch so ein kalifornisches Nummernschild hinten drauf.



Wenn man psychodelisch schöne Trails in Finale Ligure fährt, braucht man auch psychodelische passende Treter dazu. 
Leider hat die erste Generation des Freeriders noch die weisse Sohle aussen rum, die zwar schick ausschaut, aber durch das Pedal sehr in Mitleidenschaft gerät. Ich habe mir zuerst Polycarbonat-Platforms von Wellgo besorgt. Hält super, aber die Sohle löst sich dennoch schon an einer Seite.
Jetzt habe ich die 5/10 Hellcat (aka. Minaar) und die sind noch besser, aber wesentlich wuchtiger. Den Freeride benutze ich nur noch als Sneaker für die Stadt. Für's Freeriden ist der ungeeignet (zu schick und viel zu weich).
Wann kommen die anderen Finale Touren in Deine Website? 
Die in Varigotti habe ich leider gar nicht gekannt, als ich unten war (ist auch schon länger her).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Januar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wann kommen die anderen Finale Touren in Deine Website?



NATO Base ist jetzt online


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2014)

back on topic: bikeschuhe, die gut zum wandern sind.
ich werfe mal den vaude trailhead mid am ins rennen. gabs vor kurzem bei h&s für 65eu (50% reduziert), derzeit für 75eu, uvp 130eu.
stark profilierte sohle, hohe schnürung, robuste kappe, clickpedaltauglich und dabei sehr gut beim laufen. 
einzig die größe sollte man mindestens 2 nummern größer wählen, wenn man auch noch mit dicken socken fahern will, weil die teile eher kurz bauen.


----------



## slrzo (22. Januar 2014)

Taugt so ein Schuh eigentlich auch mit Plattformpedalen?


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Januar 2014)

vergiss freerideschuhe wie zb 5.10
zum wandern sind die eher ungeeignet. steilere, nasse passagen, evtl mit schnee in kombination mit alpinem gelände sind nicht der einsatzbereich solcher schuhe.

tipp: sogenannte zustiegsschuhe oder leichte wanderschuhe, nicht zu hoch. zb: http://www.lasportiva.com/index.php...6dba89bcc8ac16275923f9070109e44a#.Ut-2nfswe9I

hält auf guten plattform- oder auch käfigpedalen super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Januar 2014)

Du kannst jeden stinknormalen Wanderschuh der dir taugt hernehmen. Ich bin auch schon am Gardasee mit meinen 15 Jahre alten Adidas-Wanderschuhen vom Altissimo runter gefahren, ohne Grip-Probleme am Pedal, und war froh um die Dinger dort wo ich nach oben schieben und tragen musste.
Wenn schon 5.10, dann sollte es mindestens eine Sohle wie beim Impact sein, aber selbst die ist im Vergleich zum Wanderschuh nur Kleinkaliber.


----------



## pom (22. Januar 2014)

Für mich ist der La Sportiva Hyper GTX der ideale Multifunktionsschuh, den gibts auch ohne Goretex (Xplorer).
Die Sohle ist nicht so griffig wie bei einem 5.10, hält aber gut auf Platformpedalen und zum Wandern ist
er auch gut geeignet. Die Sohle ist sehr steif, steifer als beim 5.10 Freerider und taugt auf für Wanderungen
mit Rucksack oder längeren Biketouren. Die Passform und Qualität ist La Sportiva typisch sehr gut, aber jeder
Fuss ist anders. Der La Sportiva Ganda Guide kann ich auch noch empfehlen, preislich aber nicht attraktiv,
dafür aber Made in Italy und jederzeit neu besohlbar.


----------



## BenAh (23. Januar 2014)

Wir planen im nächsten Monat auch eine Tour. Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrung Bundeswehrklamotten gemacht. Lange Unterwäsche, TShirts und Socken sind im Winter Weltklasse. Und preislich auch im "grünen" Bereich  Fürs Wandern habe ich mir jetzt Schuhe bestellt, die kommen in ein paar Tagen an:
http://www.bw-online-shop.com/schuh...tiefel-gladstone-mit-plueschfutter-anthrazit/
Also, wenn sie so ausehen, wie auf dem Foto, werde ich sie bestimmt auch im Alltag mal tragen.


----------



## MucPaul (23. Januar 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Für mich ist der La Sportiva Hyper GTX der ideale Multifunktionsschuh, den gibts auch ohne Goretex (Xplorer).
> Die Sohle ist nicht so griffig wie bei einem 5.10, hält aber gut auf Platformpedalen und zum Wandern ist
> er auch gut geeignet. Die Sohle ist sehr steif, steifer als beim 5.10 Freerider und taugt auf für Wanderungen
> mit Rucksack oder längeren Biketouren. Die Passform und Qualität ist La Sportiva typisch sehr gut, aber jeder
> ...



5/10 Freerider habe ich auch. Der Schuh war ein Fehlkauf zum Biken oder Wandern, da viel zu weich. Die Stealth Sohle hält nur an trockenem Fels, aber nicht auf nassem Gras, Matsch etc. Aber für die Stadt ist er prima.
Ich kann Hitch-Hiker nur zustimmen: Ein guter, leichter, gescheiter Wanderschuh ist am besten.


Mein Erfahrung war bisher, daß Schuhe mit Rillensohle (z.B. Merrell) nicht gut für Platformpedale gut sind. Kein Halt. Da funktionieren Käfigpedale (die üblichen Stahlbärentatzen) hervorragend.
Wanderschuhe mit Noppen können sehr gut mit Platform-Pins funktionieren. Am besten das Pedal mit in den Sportladen mitnehmen und dort kurz testen.
Ich bin mit dem Specialized Taho (recht weicher Allround SPD Schuh) 50km Touren geradelt und habe oben an der Hütte dann das SPD Cleat rausgeschraubt und konnte mit dem Schuh problemlos eine Tour am Wettersteinmassiv gehen. Danach Cleat wieder dran und bergab geradelt. Mittlerweile würde ich SPD Cleats eigentlich gar nicht mehr nutzen, sondern gleich Wanderschuhe und passende Pedale nehmen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Januar 2014)

BenAh schrieb:


> http://www.bw-online-shop.com/schuh...tiefel-gladstone-mit-plueschfutter-anthrazit/
> Also, wenn sie so ausehen, wie auf dem Foto, werde ich sie bestimmt auch im Alltag mal tragen.


 
der sieht zwar optisch ganz ok aus, nur ob der sonderlich wandertauglich ist.....???

so Plüsch/fleecefutter verfiltz in schuhen sehr schnell und sammelt schmutz ohne ende, nach spätestens nem jahr ist diese futter dann mehr ne art grobes Schleifpapier im schuh....
auch das leder wirkt auf den Bildern verdammt dünn und wenn es so ist müsste das auch sehr schnell durch sein.

der dritte punkt ist die sohle welche einfach nur billig draufgeklebt aussieht.

meine Vermutung das soll eher ein modeschuh sein der nix taugt bei beanspruchung......

was würde im Gegensatz zu sowas sprechen gleich zu nem "vernünftigen" wandertauglichen schuh zu greifen?
selbst im superbillig Bereich gibt's brauchbares wie sowas zum Beispiel:
http://www.schuhparadies.net/products/Sportschuhe/Wanderschuhe/Gri-Sport4.html?


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenAh (26. Januar 2014)

Jop, du hast Recht. Habe sie gestern abgeholt. Optisch sind sie der Knaller, werde sei auf jeden Fall privat tragen. Aber zum Wandern zu schade. Also, die Quali ist auch super. Aber das Wildleder ist einfach zu anfällig für Wanderzwecke.

Werde sie also trotzdem behalten, aber noch mal nach anderen schauen. Der gleich Anbieter hat diese noch am Start http://www.bw-online-shop.com/cgi-b...6f-11e3-80c1-c8600056a33a#product_description


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre aktuell auf Plattformpedalen den Lowa Renegade GTX Low.
Da der aktuell aber auch 130 Flocken kostet, würde ich mir bei einem Neukauf direkt ein Paar Impacts holen. Die bekommt man aktuell für 80-85 Euro.


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Januar 2014)

habe mir diesen hier bestellt: http://www.decathlon.de/stiefel-inuit-700-herren-id_8285131.html
wird in den nächsten tagen dann im taunus getestet.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Januar 2014)

Is das im Taunus so kalt, dass man da Schneestiefel zum biken braucht?


----------



## mfux (28. Januar 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> back on topic: bikeschuhe, die gut zum wandern sind.
> ich werfe mal den vaude trailhead mid am ins rennen. gabs vor kurzem bei h&s für 65eu (50% reduziert), derzeit für 75eu, uvp 130eu.
> stark profilierte sohle, hohe schnürung, robuste kappe, clickpedaltauglich und dabei sehr gut beim laufen.
> einzig die größe sollte man mindestens 2 nummern größer wählen, wenn man auch noch mit dicken socken fahern will, weil die teile eher kurz bauen.



Hab ich, ohne Klicksystem. Reiner Wanderschuh. Sollte aber der gleiche sein. 
Rechter Schuh wasserdicht, links überhaupt ned. 
Nach 2 Tagen die erste Lasche gerissen. Sowie dann jetzt bald die metallöse fürs Schuhband. Nach 20x fahren.
*nicht zu empefhlen*


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Is das im Taunus so kalt, dass man da Schneestiefel zum biken braucht?


moin, keine ahnung. mir gings vor allem um die dichtigkeit bei schlamm und schnee usw... und da er taunus um die ecke liegt und die alpen soweit weg...


----------



## hopfenextrakt (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin grad selber auf der Suche nach einem Schuh und bin beim Suchen auf dieses Modell von Shimano gestoßen, das könnte deine Anforderungen erfüllen, auch wenn er eine SPD Option hat. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23053_SH-MT91-Touring-Schuh.html


----------



## dorfmann (29. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Is das im Taunus so kalt, dass man da Schneestiefel zum biken braucht?



würde ich zur Zeit definitiv mal mit "JA" beantworten


----------



## Hardtail-GK (28. August 2014)

Wollte das Thema noch mal kurz hoch holen ...

Es wurden einige Schuhmodelle genannt, aber worauf sollte man i.A. achten, wenn man einen Schuh sucht, der gleichzeitig für Trail fahren (mit MTB inkl. Plattformpedalen) und Trail wandern taugen soll?


----------



## outfaced (29. August 2014)

Flache Sohle, nicht zu dicke Sohle, nicht zu hohe und unregelmäßige Stollen an der Sohle (speziell in der Mitte soll es flach sein, da gerade da die Pedalpins anbeißen), Sohle nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich (jeder hat hier eigene Präferenzen), Gewicht ...

Kürzer gesagt von den Wanderschuhen nur einige sogenannte Approach-Shuhe taugen was zum biken. Mit den anderen kann man es zwar auch, nur der Unterschied zu einem 5.10 impakt oder freerider ist dann riesig.

Bin mit den hier schon erwähnten 5.10 guide tennie unterwegs. Nicht perfekt, aber das Beste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe. Wobei perfekt für mein Verständnis heißt 5.10 freerider (das alte Model, nicht Vxi), aber mit deutlich harterer Sohle. Die Schuhe sind aber auch mit niedrigem Profil. Wer solche mit hohen Profil sucht ist noch etwas komplizierter. Ein Freund schwört in http://www.sportiva.com/products/footwear/climbingapproach/ganda-guide ... kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (1. September 2014)

Ich habe die 5.10 Freerider / altes Modell. Die kannste wirklich nur auf Platform Pedalen nutzen. Im Gelände sind die nutzlos, es sei denn Du bist auf rauem Karwendel-Kalkgestein.

Sehr empfehlen kann ich die neuen Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra 2.
Die haben eine härtere Sohle als die vorherigen 3D Ultra.
Und die Sohlen sind ideal genoppt, damit sie auch auf dem Pedal halten. Und sie sind seitlich hochgezogen gegen Dreck,
Kaufen würde ich die GTX (GoreTex) Version.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. September 2014)

Habe mir die Salewa fire tail gtx gerade zum zweiten mal geholt. Halten super auf meinen dmr vault pedalen und taugen ebenfalls zum Wandern, Autofahren sowie in der Stadt. 
Frauen werden das zwar nie verstehen koennen, aber auf 3 Wochen MTB-Alpen-Urlaub sind das neben ein paar Badeschlappen die einzigen Schuhe an Mann.


----------



## burki111 (8. September 2014)

Hi,
bei mir sind es aktuell die Garmont Dragontail mit den Vaults, wenn ich das Bike als Zustiegshilfe zum Klettern benutze.
Auch hier ergibt sich durch das passende Profil eine gute Pedalhaftung.
Auf ein GTX-Modell hab ich bewusst verzichtet, da ich es gerne etwas leichter (das Kletterzeug wiegt ja auch das ein oder andere Kilo und für den Abstieg muss der Schuh i.d.R. ja auch über die Tour geschleppt werden).
Ansonsten (vorallem wenn das Biken im Vordergrund steht) bleibe ich doch lieber beim Klickpedal und einem passenden (Shimano)Schuh.

Welche Kriterien Dein Schuh erfüllen muss, hängt von vielen Rahmenbedingungen ab. Steht der Fußmarsch im Vordergrund? Wie sieht dann dort das Gelände aus (weglos, Eis und Schnee oder ein bequemer Wanderweg)?
Ein Kompromiß ist ein Kombischuh allerdings immer...


----------



## alf2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

sehr gut bewährt hat sich bei mir der scarpa mojito. angenehm zu gehen, sohle hält gut auf den pedalen ...


----------



## RuhrRadler (1. Oktober 2014)

Die alten, blauen Bundeswehr Geländelaufschuhe haben mich lange nicht im Stich gelassen





Die neueren, schwarzen haben meiner Meinung nach eine zu dicke Sohle.
An die blauen kommt man noch ganz gut über ebay, oder bei so "Armyshops"
Leider sind die immer / meist gebraucht...aber oft nur einige wenige male;-)
Gruß


----------



## Slica (7. Mai 2020)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe die 5.10 Freerider / altes Modell. Die kannste wirklich nur auf Platform Pedalen nutzen. Im Gelände sind die nutzlos, es sei denn Du bist auf rauem Karwendel-Kalkgestein.
> 
> Sehr empfehlen kann ich die neuen Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra 2.
> Die haben eine härtere Sohle als die vorherigen 3D Ultra.
> ...




Kann man den immer noch empfehlen?

XA Pro 3D Ultra 2 GTX

Mach mir etwas Sorgen um die Sohle zwecks Abnutzung.


----------



## JDEM (7. Mai 2020)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Die alten, blauen Bundeswehr Geländelaufschuhe haben mich lange nicht im Stich gelassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, die waren so Kacke... Kaum eingelaufen, schon wieder kaputt.
im Urlaub nutze ich https://www.bergfreunde.de/five-ten-guide-tennie-approachschuhe/, die taugen auch super zum radeln.


----------



## Tobi1991 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich nutze dafür Five Ten Access Mesh... Hab ich mal super günstig für um die 40€ bekommen. 
Sind halt weder Wasserdicht noch Wasserabweisend aber haben mehr Profil als normale Freerider und haben eine Stealth Sole.


----------



## Slica (11. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> haha, die waren so Kacke... Kaum eingelaufen, schon wieder kaputt.
> im Urlaub nutze ich https://www.bergfreunde.de/five-ten-guide-tennie-approachschuhe/, die taugen auch super zum radeln.




Aber doch nicht zum wandern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2020)

Kommt drauf an was man unter Wandern versteht - aber für das meiste reicht mir sowas. Wurde ja explizit nach etwas zum Biken und Wandern gefragt!


----------



## Downhillsocke (11. Mai 2020)

Slica schrieb:


> Kann man den immer noch empfehlen?
> 
> XA Pro 3D Ultra 2 GTX
> 
> Mach mir etwas Sorgen um die Sohle zwecks Abnutzung.



Gibt doch die Five Ten / Terrex Trailcross, die genau diesen Bereich abdecken.


----------



## _Olli (11. Mai 2020)

Salomon X ULTRA 3 Prime GTX® Wanderschuh - magnet/black/quiet shade
					

Salomon X ULTRA 3 Prime GTX® Wanderschuh - magnet/black/quiet shade




					www.bike24.de
				




fahr ich seit ~3 jahren - und sind auch super zum wandern.


----------



## Slica (11. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man unter Wandern versteht - aber für das meiste reicht mir sowas. Wurde ja explizit nach etwas zum Biken und Wandern gefragt!



Ich sag ma leichte Wanderungen im Allgäu z. B. , natürlich auch Strecken auf Asphalt, Wald, Trails, leicht bergauf, kommen dazu, aber keine Alpen überquerungen oder lange Strecken im Schnee. 
Desweiteren beim biken, Trails hochschieben... 



_Olli schrieb:


> Salomon X ULTRA 3 Prime GTX® Wanderschuh - magnet/black/quiet shade
> 
> 
> Salomon X ULTRA 3 Prime GTX® Wanderschuh - magnet/black/quiet shade
> ...



Wie kannst du die Sohlen Abnutzung bewerten? Lese immer wieder davon das diese sich schnell abnutzt.


----------



## _Olli (11. Mai 2020)

naja für drei jahre in benutzung is die noch gut in schuss. aber man sieht auch das man mit flats fährt..... 

was is denn "schnell" annutzen? von wieviel km wandern und rad fahren reden wir? wie wird rad gefahren? nur berg ab? touren? sonntagsfahrer?


----------



## Slica (11. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> naja für drei jahre in benutzung is die noch gut in schuss. aber man sieht auch das man mit flats fährt.....
> 
> was is denn "schnell" annutzen? von wieviel km wandern und rad fahren reden wir? wie wird rad gefahren? nur berg ab? touren? sonntagsfahrer?



Ich fahre ab und zu abends nach dem Feierabend ein paar Trails so 15-20 km Strecken, Wochends auch gerne mal eine größere Tour. CC größenteils.

Wandern wenn ich im Urlaub bin Allgäu, Kitzbühel, Gardasee, Berchtesgaden 3-6 Std Wanderungen über Stock und Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (11. Mai 2020)

guck se dir selber an - drei Jahre alt -  fast 5000km damit rad gefahren (laut strava) bei wind und wetter... wander  keine Ahnung
ich "arbeite" aufm rad.........


----------



## Slica (11. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> guck se dir selber an - drei Jahre alt -  fast 5000km damit rad gefahren (laut strava) bei wind und wetter... wander  keine Ahnung
> ich "arbeite" aufm rad.........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1040135Anhang anzeigen 1040137




Wie bzw wo fährst du Rad?


----------



## _Olli (11. Mai 2020)

bis S1 - und dann so richtung wald/wiesen /feld touren um die 30-62km


----------

